
Show HN: Cqrs-react-router – A Redux alternative - michjedi
https://github.com/MichalPaszkiewicz/cqrs-react-router
======
whitefish
Routers can and should be independent of View technology. Here's one that
works well for React but is independent of React:

[https://github.com/Rajeev-K/mvc-router](https://github.com/Rajeev-K/mvc-
router)

The MVC model is well-understood, and does not require Redux. MVC does not
imply two-way data binding, btw.

~~~
michjedi
Nice! Thanks for commenting. The reason that I tied the two together for react
is that it saves quite a bit of boilerplate to let the router pass on the
application service than having to manually add the service to each page
individually.

However, the route and router are not necessary for the rest of the library to
work and the rest of the library can be used as a plugin to use with a
different router.

In terms of DDD principles - if you have decided you might need CQRS for your
particular case, you might not want to spend a large amount of time setting up
the routing/CQRS framework and you might want to spend all of your time on
your actual business logic instead.

I am currently using this in a few of my projects and it's proving quite neat,
although I may still need to add some details. I hope others can find it
useful - if not, then at least this was a worthwhile experiment.

------
Archanian
You should probably remove "Event Sourcing" from the description ... CQRS has
nothing to do with Event Sourcing (even though they are often used in
conjunction with each other), nor does your library from what I can tell.

~~~
RoboCup
You are right that CQRS doesn't have to use Event Sourcing... but this library
DOES use Event Sourcing, although it seems the events are called "Actions".

